# Leaky pipe? No problem



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

One of my best pics this summer. Home owner had a leaky pipe so he hung a rain gutter underneath to catch the waste water.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

That's plumbing right there :laughing: Is the gutter drainless?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Love how everything is color coded.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I see the problem, he forgot to add a downspout.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Now that is creative! Instead of hanging a bucket on the drain, he strapped it to the ceiling so it wouldn't stress the faulty hub.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Saw that in a parking garage, the gutters were ran under 100s of feet of pipe.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Saw that in a parking garage, the gutters were ran under 100s of feet of pipe.


You've probably seen it in commercial buildings under chill water lines. Hospitals, computer labs, etc. I worked on a large CNN renovation years ago and ran a bunch of it in their computer rooms.

I've even ran it under rain leaders in exposed ceiling buildings.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Actually believe it or not I have installed engineered secondary drain pans under drainage lines in critical areas. They were equipped with water bugs alarms so to alert someone of a malfunction.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

where does the gutter drain off into>>>???

does it just fill up the gutter over time or is the leak so small that it simply 
dries up in the gutter before it overflows???

it works.... just add a little black duct tape to that wye that is leaking and its good to go...

it also probably gives that room a nice pungent smell with the sewer water always hanging around and drying up... 

I would suggest he pour a little lysol lemon scented cleaner into that gutter so it puts off more of a lemon smell into the room


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

I always enjoy your posts master mark, I can definetly see myself putting a bit of black tape and a drop of good smelling soap on that and cashing out for 200$. Would make for a great review.
Just messing with you but it really made me smile!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Actually believe it or not I have installed engineered secondary drain pans under drainage lines in critical areas. They were equipped with water bugs alarms so to alert someone of a malfunction.


This is exactly what I'm supposed to do in this generator room for a couple of floor sinks. I'll get some more pics later.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Love how everything is color coded.


You laugh I had a union school board plumber take a grinder to his 1 1/4" gas line under his house because it wasn't painted. Insurance company hired us to replace it.


----------

